# Recipe suggestions



## JohnC (14/12/17)

Good evening all.

It's been a while since I posted, but here goes. I purchased some concentrates off a fellow vaper today, as he was giving up vaping and wanted to sell off his flavours.

I got the following flavours:
TFA - Acai Concentrate
FA - Vienna cream
FA - Vanilla swirl
PUR - Strawberry ripe

TFA - Malted milk 
TFA - Smooth concentrate
TFA - Dark Rum

I have no idea what I can make in terms of recipes. Does anyone perhaps have any suggestions? 

(I don't use nicotine in any of my mixes)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (14/12/17)

JohnC said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> It's been a while since I posted, but here goes. I purchased some concentrates off a fellow vaper today, as he was giving up vaping and wanted to sell off his flavours.
> 
> ...



@JohnC I've never DIYd, but they look like delicious flavours! If I were given these, I'd try a mix of Vienna Cream, Vanilla Swirl and Strawberry. And how about a Strawberry and Rum combination? Imagine a light touch of strawberry on the inhale and Rum on the exhale... It would be ... well... interesting!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JohnC (14/12/17)

Thanks, I'll give it a go. Haven't used Dark rum before and can't really find anything on the net, figured I'd find out if any of you guys have experience in mixing it. Smells delicious though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/12/17)

JohnC said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a go. Haven't used Dark rum before and can't really find anything on the net, figured I'd find out if any of you guys have experience in mixing it. Smells delicious though.



@JohnC Whoa!!!! Let other peeps comment on my suggestion first! And I'm sure they'll give you much better ones!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (14/12/17)

@JohnC create an account here http://e-liquid-recipes.com/ and put those concentrates in your flavour stash then click on "what can I make" and it might give you some suggestions. Granted there will be at least one concentrate you do not have but it is a start.

[edit] https://alltheflavors.com/ you can do the same thing

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (14/12/17)

Vienna, swirl and ripe will be good. 
Milk n ripe also works. 
Could try doing a rum dom Pedro type thing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DanielSLP (14/12/17)

Besides the real good suggestions above, you can try the following.

3%Acai 
3%vanilla swirl
1% Malted milk.

Acai berry has a very similar profile and taste to Hangsen Blueberry. So you could do a bluebeery cream with the above recipe

If you want a fruit mix
4% Strawberry ripe
3% Acai 
0.2% smooth

Smooth will increase the mouthfeel and cloud production.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (15/12/17)

GregF said:


> @JohnC create an account here http://e-liquid-recipes.com/ and put those concentrates in your flavour stash then click on "what can I make" and it might give you some suggestions. Granted there will be at least one concentrate you do not have but it is a start.
> 
> [edit] https://alltheflavors.com/ you can do the same thing



@GregF Wow how fascinating!! I wish I had something like these for my kitchen!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnC (15/12/17)

Thank you all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

